# Pictures of our pets...



## Len Shreck (Jan 1, 2010)

I figured I would show everyone the pictures of our puppies...  The older one, Miley, is 6 1/2 months and the younger one, Yogi,  is about 3 1/2 months old they are cousins their Moms are sisters. Believe it or not the Pomeranian comes from the mothers side. I hope others show their pets too. Thanks
            Len


----------



## Parson (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a shot of our golden retriever Lady, who goes to work with my wife and me every day and most everywhere in the car!

Great thread to start, Len — I love seeing people's pets, other hobbies, interests, and so forth.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure, our pets are our family so here they are

ZAC,the German short-haired Pointer male 3 years old, was given to us due to difficulty to handle him and attitude issues.  This was the dog that when I was discharged from hospital, a few months back, after 3 days in troubles, he got so excited to see me that he hurt his right back leg from jumping and running around like a rocket.  This was on a Friday night, took him to the Vet Monday morning and we had surgery to save his leg on Tuesday.  The operation was $2.200 but it got infected a few days later with another $580 thrown in just for good measure!

TEDDY the little Maltese, male  3 year old was abandon by a teenage Chinese girl a year ago, that all of a certain found boys a lot more interesting then looking after this little animal she had since a little pup.  So far the only expense has been with the regular hair/coat cutting (every 6 weeks), geess.. if sheep would grow as much wool as this little animal does, farmers would be really busy!

This is my story, and I stick with it...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Jan 1, 2010)

*Farley*

Meet our Min Pin, Farley. I'm retired, my bride is not and I spend most of my days at home alone with this guy. We have grown accustomed to each other. He is not real fond of anyone else and the feeling is mutual with most visitors.

My friend and constant companion.





Caught in the flower bed again, but oh so cool, garden gnome impression.






Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## darcisowers (Jan 1, 2010)

Our dogs and kids...and our 7 new PUPPIES, as seen in our "easy to publish together" holiday card!



we're kinda obsessive about the poochie pictures...  William Wegman set a mighty high bar!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are the other members of our family.


----------



## danroggensee (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is my little girl looking at me in my office.

Dannie


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is my trouble maker and his "hound". :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's the wife's dog Maggie.. she's a rescue puppy that someone dumped on the side of the road and a neighbor picked up...She's 2 now.  She was very concerned about the wife when she had her hip surgery and wanted to lay in her lap. 

The kitten is Bella that we adopted from a lady who had a barn full of kittens.. very lovable kitten.. always into something, Like the dog's bed.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 1, 2010)

LOML calls Bo my shadow -- originally our son's dog (he trained him, thank goodness) but he was busy with work (and a fiancee/wife-to-be as it turned out) so we agreed to keep him for a "while." He got 2 other dogs a couple years ago, realizing he was not getting Bo back from us.


----------



## stolicky (Jan 1, 2010)

See avatar.

5 and a half year old Cooper, a weimaraner.


----------



## warreng8170 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's our newest addition. A Sheltie named "Ziggy". He was born Chrismas Eve 2008 so he just turned one year old.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 1, 2010)

Our little mooch Lucy... She isn't truely happy unless all family members are home!  In the one picture you can see how little she is... She thought the doll bed we made for my daughters dolls was for her.


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 1, 2010)

This is our spoiled trio.
Samson our Beagle, Punky the black kitty, and the baby, Butters.


----------



## Wolfcoast (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's our two labs.  Daisy & Duke


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are our late life children "Tony" the only Italian Welsh Pembroke Corgi and Gizmo the cat that thinks it's a dog. Tony is 10 years old and Gizmo is 15


----------



## Whaler (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are our two Miniature Wire Haired Dachshunds. Murphy on the left is 3 !/2 his half sister Puffin on the right is 1 1/2.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 1, 2010)

This is our Collie bitch Sasha, she came (as all our previous dogs did) from the rescue centre, she is now 8 years old and is my best friend!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 1, 2010)

Our cats, all rescue cases. Pair in the chair, Murphey is the black and white, with Callie.  I found Murphey in a snow bank in the median of a hiway in Feb. 8 years ago, almost dead, half frozen, been run over, broken hip.  Vet guessed him to be about 12-14 weeks old at the time.  Hoover on my lap.  He is the biggest and about 1 1/2 years old.  I am not a little person at 6 foot even and 218 lbs., and he takes up a lot of my lap.  And Sammy the retarded cat.  Really.  He keeps us on our toes.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, the one one the left is certainly not a pet, more like a pest. The dog on the left is Mazi and our granddog, Chopper. The cute poodle in the middle is MY lap dog!:wink:


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 1, 2010)

These are our two babies.  The Husky is named Sheika and is 10, and the Yorkinese is named Maggie and she's 3 months.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 1, 2010)

*Skye and Walker*

Sister and Brother.


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 1, 2010)

*Arnold*

This is Arnold- He is a Blue Merle Poodle- He is smarter than most of my in laws.


----------



## pensmyth (Jan 1, 2010)

*My Kids*

Lady is the the Cocker and the Queen of the house. Rudy, he's our Heinz 57 dog....a little bit of everything all mixed together.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 1, 2010)

*All the pets*

Here are the dogs and the birds.  Mango is a half Rottweiler and half Shepard and Fluffy is half doxie and half Australian Shepherd.  Sunshine is the yellow love bird and Chickeedude is the cockatiel.  All were rescued from the animal shelter.
They make our days better, along with the kids.


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome pictures of everyone furry family members. I wasnt sure this would catch on but I figured I would give it a try. I think it is nice to meet all the furry friends on the web...lol


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> Here are the dogs and the birds.  Mango is a half Rottweiler and half Shepard and Fluffy is half doxie and half Australian Shepherd.  Sunshine is the yellow love bird and Chickeedude is the cockatiel.  All were rescued from the animal shelter.
> They make our days better, along with the kids.



Cindy,
My last year of high school I lived with a friend of the family so I could finish school in my home town... she raised canaries, parakeets and cockatiels... she had Buster in a big cage in the living room and used him to teach parakeets to talk... He had about a 50 or 60 word vocabulary... he drank coke from Monroe's bottle and when you left the room, he always called after you... "Good night"... he watched TV and when a movie would end, he would always "good night, good night".


----------



## ngeb528 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, my turn. These are our 'little' babies. The two greyhounds are Kippy (10) & Bert (12) - both retired racers (yes, Bert likes his coffee on the weekends) and the cat is from a wild little that I rescued almost 14 yrs ago. Her name is Snickers and she's 22 lbs.

Happy New Years everyone.


----------



## Rodger Bagwell (Jan 2, 2010)

Heres a pic of one of them...(I hope)


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 2, 2010)

Justin,
   Sheika is my favorite, I love Siberians most of all, but they are to highly energetic for me.


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 2, 2010)

This is Gracie at 3 mos.  Now 18 mos, how time flies!!!


----------



## mickr (Jan 2, 2010)

This is my favorite post of the year..thanks Len


----------



## L1Truckie (Jan 2, 2010)

*Auggie*

Here is our Auggie, an English Mastiff,  First pic is at about 6 months old and the second is at 15 months old....he tops in about 175...


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 2, 2010)

These are our two dobermans.  Helmuth is a faun and Willa is a red.


----------



## markgum (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are our 2 'fur' kids. Nanuq (white) is 5, Kenji (brown) is 7. Both are rescue. Nanuq was abandoned by his owner at 6 weeks and Kenji bit his previous owner. They are American Eskimo.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2010)

jasontg99 said:


> These are our two dobermans.  Helmuth is a faun and Willa is a red.



Must be of that special breed... the incredible invisible doberman....:search::search:

No pictures, you don't really have a dog...:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Druid (Jan 2, 2010)

Even though I'm an empty nester... I still have my little girls & boy.  Three Yorkies (female) and a MinPin (male).


----------



## chrisk (Jan 2, 2010)

My parrot: Ira.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is our moggy, Domino, who adopted us about 9 years ago.


----------



## mickr (Jan 2, 2010)

*our 5 rescues*

Dogs, from left to right   Kodiak(spitz) Jack (terrier mix)  Bear (pomeranian) and Bug (chihuahua)  The cat is a rescue also and he's blind..but quite amazing and goes outside and seems to know where everything is...we are totally lucky folks to have these creatures share our lives:biggrin:


----------



## JakeAB (Jan 2, 2010)

This here's my dog Spot. Don't rightly know what breed he is, but the guy I got him from says he's a retired greyhound. He don't run too fast, but I guess he won his races by stepping on the competition.







Sorry about the picture. It ain't his best side. It was took when Spot was running after a frisbee I throwed for him. He cain't jump so high, but he's got the longest reach of any dog I ever seen.

Yep, Spot's a right good dog. Never a lick of trouble, 'cept it's kinda hard to see the TV when he's sleepin' on my lap.

All true. Every word.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jan 2, 2010)

I think you're feeding him too much, better cut back.
BTW, what size bags do you use to clean up after him on a walk??


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's our dog, Tundra.  He has gorgeous blue eyes.  Picture was taken a day after 8" of snow fell in Northeastern Georgia last January.  Also taken a day after I turned my first pen.:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 2, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Cindy,
> My last year of high school I lived with a friend of the family so I could finish school in my home town... she raised canaries, parakeets and cockatiels... she had Buster in a big cage in the living room and used him to teach parakeets to talk... He had about a 50 or 60 word vocabulary... he drank coke from Monroe's bottle and when you left the room, he always called after you... "Good night"... he watched TV and when a movie would end, he would always "good night, good night".



Both of the birds talk, the cockatiel more then the lovebird.  The cockatiel is a male and he also whistles.  He has an amazing array of songs that he whistles.  He whistles the 1812 overture, Over the rainbow and then he makes up his own songs with bits of songs, outside bird songs, and any other noises he chooses to incorporate. Very entertaining.


----------



## JakeAB (Jan 3, 2010)

ngeb528 said:


> I think you're feeding him too much, better cut back.
> BTW, what size bags do you use to clean up after him on a walk??



Fortunately, I live out in the country, so cleanup is not a problem. I'm still trying to break him of the habit of chasing cars, though. Not much of the car's left once he catches 'em.


----------



## tbird (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's Dozer. He's a Tibetan Mastiff. My kids have also amassed a Lab mix and 3 cats.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 3, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Must be of that special breed... the incredible invisible doberman....:search::search:
> 
> No pictures, you don't really have a dog...:biggrin::biggrin:


 
That's wierd. I see the pics. I will repost.  Ok, maybe this time it will work.  Last time I copied the pics directly into the message instead of attaching the files.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 3, 2010)

*our dog*

Labra-Doodle 1 year old now.

Leia 

Boy - Josh


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 3, 2010)

*My Trouble*

Here's my Trouble . He's a happy and contented little kitty that I brought home from the woods behind where I work . He is my "puppy cat" , he follows me around the house like a puppy dog and he is a smart little bugger , he has learned a few tricks , he can beg , sits and lays down on command and he even gives me his paw for a treat . I have to get some pictures of him begging , it is just too cute .



 

This is a photo of him when I first brought him home , he's a FAT little kitty now .


----------



## gketell (Jan 3, 2010)

Our pedigree'd mutts, Koko and Tula.
Just before delivery to us:
Koko




Tula






Then just a bit before the holidays








Koko in her summer garb:





They are Native American Indian Dogs.  An expensive mutt of Alaskan husky, malamute, akita, and shepard.  No wolf in them, despite their looks.


----------



## tomcatchevy (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's my animal farm...I mean pets! The dogs are Molly (aka "Meathead" age 2 1/2) shepard and newfoundland mix and Cody (aka Dingdong" age 3months) beagle.  The guinea pigs are Maggie and Sophie at about 1 yr old. The cats are Buddy (black one @ 9yrs) and Mouse (my kids named it!:biggrin: @ 5yrs) All pics are about 6 months old.

PS In case anyone is wondering the guineas are eating red peppers! Its not blood!


----------



## penmanship (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's our boy HERO.........


----------



## JayDevin (Jan 3, 2010)

th Late Rex is my Avatar

Bo Doggus Von Flynn is now almost 2


----------



## brookswife803 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Dragging out an old post to show my puppy love!*

Saw this old post and thought what a great idea! So here are my guys and gals...

First we have Jonathon and our Greyhound Harley  Retired Rescue Racer 
Next its Harley again practicing her "Sit" command.  This is really hard for a Greyhound to do so she's very proud of herself.  
This brings us to my horse Spirit and myself competing at a Halloween show dressed as my trainer who is obsessed with PINK!  
Now onto the little princess Bailey who is a Yorkie/Maltese cross and of course can't forget her brother Fudge (yes I know he's blond but he was chocolate as a baby when he was named) 
Okay thats most of my family, haven't gotten to all the horses or the cats yet but might be fun to revive this post for us newbies.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 2, 2010)

The first picture is of fluffy our playful little cub.. He is probably much bigger now, havent seen him since summer..


The next picture is Scrappy (my pug) and Peanut (my girlfriends Shi-Tzu)

Great thread..


----------



## Dave_M (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, some beautiful animals posted here.

Here are two of my Bengal cats taking a snooze on the couch.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 2, 2010)

My very best friend:


----------



## brookswife803 (Mar 2, 2010)

Its so great to see everyones "kids" as mine are my children.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 2, 2010)

We only have one little fella, his name is Herbie and he is a little yorkie. We got him to be a little companion for my wife when she became ill a few years ago and was housebound for a long time. She now refers to him as "the traitor" since he has become a daddys boy big time.

Here he is as a puppy, the first day home then two years old and finally celebrating the 4th of July.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 2, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> These are our two babies.  The Husky is named Sheika and is 10, and the Yorkinese is named Maggie and she's 3 months.



When we moved to Tucson back in '94, my wife wanted a little dog for the apartment... we went to the pound and I expected her to get one like Maggie here... the first dog she made eye contact with and I knew I was hooked was a red Husky like Sheika.... we named her Sedona and except for eating my decorative lights that I put out around the yard and her water bottle, she was a great dog... when we came home from work, she would lay right at our feet while we watched TV... it took a strong man to walk her... she would pull on the leash so hard I almost had to run to walk her... my daughter came in to visit from California and wanted to walk the dog.... Kathleen was a long distance runner and I think she's the only person I know that could have run the dog down... her tongue was hanging out when she got back.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's mine doing her least favourite thing.  Waiting to be told she can have her favourite treat.  Lab/rottweiler cross.  Keeps the wife company and safe when I am out.


----------



## Mac (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is my computer helpers.The black and tan is Casie, she also likes to watch me turn on the lathe.The long hair is Gracie. And the little one is Macie our latest.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Mar 3, 2010)

*A few of my hoard*

My Queen gave me 5 surprises on Feb 28th. Here they are at 24 hours old.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 3, 2010)

Skye and Walker. They are Belgian Griffons. Shiz Tsu (sp?)mix. They are Sister and Brother.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 3, 2010)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> My Queen gave me 5 surprises on Feb 28th. Here they are at 24 hours old.



Looking at those needle sharp claws makes me really feel sorry for the mother.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Mar 23, 2010)

*Update*

Thought you guys might like to see the kittens at 3 weeks old. I lost one after 4 days, The vet suspects it was from fading kitten syndrome. One was slow to open it's eyes due to an eye infection and another showed signs of the same infection so I have a cream that I'm using on all of them twice a day. Anyway, here's what's been keeping me busy.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 23, 2010)

Love this.......but how do you post a photo?? I can't seem to do it without a hyperlink to something on the net?? duhhhh me...
*
*


----------



## JakeAB (Mar 23, 2010)

cinder_ladylocket said:


> Love this.......but how do you post a photo?? I can't seem to do it without a hyperlink to something on the net?? duhhhh me...



Check out http://www.penturners.org/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments. This describes how to do it.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 24, 2010)

This looks like our weimaners!~~~


----------

